

Physical Button Offers New World Of Possibilities For Android Users - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2013/09/the-button-to-rule-them-all-pressy-raises-10x-its-goal-in-six-days-on-kickstarter/

======
nodata
> How many times has someone told you: “Hurry, take a picture with your
> phone”? However, it isn’t that quick, is it? You need to whip out your
> phone; insert your password; swipe through your app menu to find the camera
> app; point and click. By that time, more often than not, the “Kodak Moment”
> has passed.

No you don't: you swipe right on the lock screen, and push the blue shoot
button.

------
lutusp
The entire point of Android and its associated hardware, and similar
environments, is to eliminate as much hardware as possible -- virtualize
everything. Products such as that linked here are meant to exploit public
confusion about the relationship between hardware and software.

"Wow, finally -- a product that does away with keyboard, mouse, styli, and a
dozen other technological crutches. It's about time! ... Wait, what? A gadget
that hangs off your Android device and does exactly what a virtual button
does? Can I ask a question? Why?"

